# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity `SM` software v1.06 released

## mohamed73

*Infinity `SM` software v1.06 released* 
Flash: 
- Fixed flasing bug if file for flash have over 4G size
Service:
- Add Read/Write Security for Qualcomm based phones
- Add Reset FRP(and all user locks) via Download mode (Qualcomm and Exinos based phones only)
Internal:
- ADB procedures have been rewritten
- Minor bugs have been fixed 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

